# Looking for ATI RS690M driver for my laptop



## bravemuta (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,

I've just installed Windows Server 2008 R2 on a laptop and I'm looking for a video driver for the GPU. I tried using the install manager from amd's website but it doesn't work (I think it has an issue with Win Server since it failed to work on a previous install on a different laptop as well.) Anyway, I am looking for the actual driver so I can manually install it, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you tried going through Windows Update? It may give a recommended/optional update for the graphics driver, if you have the option to show optional/recommended updates (get updates for other products as well) setting ticked.

Could I ask what model the laptop is?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the info here may help Downloads


----------



## bravemuta (Jan 11, 2009)

Stephen Bowles said:


> Have you tried going through Windows Update? It may give a recommended/optional update for the graphics driver, if you have the option to show optional/recommended updates (get updates for other products as well) setting ticked.
> 
> Could I ask what model the laptop is?


I have tried going through Windows Update, but it can't seem to find any suitable drivers and there's no option like what you've described.

The current computer I'm trying to install the driver on is a Toshiba Satellite L300D. I have tried getting a driver form their website as well, but what they do is just give you thee same file as the amd website does (including the "install manager", so that won't work.

joeten: Visiting the amd website was the first thing I did, but I can;t seem to find drivers to download separately, everything has to go through their "installation manager" which refuses to work on Server 2008.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try the motherboard drivers


----------



## bravemuta (Jan 11, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi try the motherboard drivers


I'm not sure what you mean. I've tried downloading the driver from toshiba's website, but it ends up being the same driver as the one from amd's website, which doesn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi on the ati site they have motherboard drivers possibly the chipset for the souhtbridge may work


----------



## bravemuta (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you mean this?

I have mentioned several times before that I can't use any of the drivers from amd website because you can;t install them unless you use this application called Install Manager which the .exe file installs for you. My problem is that the Install manager application won't work on this machine (possibly because it is running Windows Server) so I can't use anything from amd's website. Instead, what I am trying to do is find the actual driver and manually install it.


I appreciate the help you are trying to give me, but please read what I post, it will save us both time.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

see if this helps you out..they explain how to extract the driver from the installer (i think)...good luck ATI drivers won't install on Windows Server 2008 R2 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## bravemuta (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you Kenny for the link. I thought that was the solution when I read it, but, as it turns out, it didn't work. Whenever I point the device manager to one of those folders and ask it to scan for GPU drivers it never finds anything. Could it be possible that there are no Win7 drivers for this card? If so, can I use a different driver to make this work?

I have also tried to contact AMD support but I can't get past their wall of automated responses.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish I knew the answer to the questions, I would say amd support would be your best bet (if you could speak to a HUMAN) , have you tried a vista driver?


----------



## bravemuta (Jan 11, 2009)

The installer is supposed to work for both Vista and Win7, so that wouldn't help. Neither does installing a southbridge driver.

I've posted this question on the amd forums, I might have more luck there. If anyone has any ideas, please speak up.


----------

